# Rectangle LB Cover



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The Carlon should be recetangular instead of oval like the Cantex. You sure it's 1 1/2" and not 1 1/4"?


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

I'll have to go back and check. 

This part wasn't supposed to be inspected (going to be redone later) but the John Wayne temp inspector decided to check out the feeders too even though it was only a service inspection....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Go to Home Ripoff or Blowes. They usually sell the rectangular style.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

RePhase277 said:


> Go to Home Ripoff or Blowes. They usually sell the rectangular style.


I checked their website and they show Carlon oval too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Glock23gp said:


> I checked their website and they show Carlon oval too
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


http://www.homedepot.com/p/1-1-4-in...ZktrI1qteuM5EFwe3f43kaAl-V8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Look for a Cantex #5133667 LB


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Look for a Cantex #5133667 LB




Stop wasting your time and just replace the lb with a new one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Look for a Cantex #5133667 LB


Oval like the rest...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

Drsparky14 said:


> Stop wasting your time and just replace the lb with a new one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's in the middle of a fairly long feeder run.

I told the guy I would get the service re energized for under a few hundred bucks.

So far I only have an hour into it verifying the connections at the service. I didn't expect the feeders to be inspected as well...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

Glock23gp said:


> It's in the middle of a fairly long feeder run.
> 
> I told the guy I would get the service re energized for under a few hundred bucks.
> 
> ...




I wouldn't do a job like that for under 1000

Electrician's are scarce right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I bet I got me one of those yer looking for in me warehouse but I aint going out there in this heat tonight to find it.....


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

Make a template and cut one out of a large pvc jbox cover

Permatex gasket maker

Done


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Glock23gp said:


> I am getting an existing service reconnected after being shut off for years and came across an 1 1/2" pvc lb cover that's missing and (surprise surprise) my supply house can't get one.
> 
> Anyone know what brand makes that size lb with the cover perfectly rectangular not oval like all I have purchased in the past? I know some larger sizes are always rectangular but haven't seen one this small.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


I feel your pain brother.
After a month of searching, it took an hour to replace with an 1-1/4" SLB.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Drsparky14 said:


> Stop wasting your time and just replace the lb with a new one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you can get a cover why go the more labor intensive route?


I've always carried a bin of various LB covers just for this type situation as many guys do I'm sure.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Glock23gp said:


> Oval like the rest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












This is how it came up for me on Zoro:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You just have to look around. The ones I get from HD are square, same as my supply house.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Jack Legg said:


> Make a template and cut one out of a large pvc jbox cover
> 
> Permatex gasket maker
> 
> Done


I was thinking the same thing. The LB cover is literally a rectangular piece of plastic with some screws through it. It shouldn't be an issue to make one.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Cow said:


> I was thinking the same thing. The LB cover is literally a rectangular piece of plastic with some screws through it. It shouldn't be an issue to make one.


It's not just flat plastic, there is a rib on the inside that fits inside the LB opening and along with the gasket helps to keep it sealed.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

HackWork said:


> It's not just flat plastic, there is a rib on the inside that fits inside the LB opening and along with the gasket helps to keep it sealed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 108698


In addition to this you cannot legally customize a part like that. 

It voids the UL listing of the product.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

Replace the lb with a junction box. Seriously what is your time worth? Just change it and move the f on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Drsparky14 said:


> Replace the lb with a junction box. Seriously what is your time worth? Just change it and move the f on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His time is worth way too much to waste it replacing an LB instead of just getting the cover.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

HackWork said:


> It's not just flat plastic, there is a rib on the inside that fits inside the LB opening and along with the gasket helps to keep it sealed.


I'm well aware of that. 

But, I also like to inject a little common sense into the work I do, so I'm also aware that a lot of factory covers bow out in the middle and don't create the greatest seal. I have a great working relationship with our inspectors over here, I don't think I'd have an issue whatsoever explaining what I had done and why I had done it if it came up.

I know the inspector would also realize this run of conduit and wire would not be likely to spontaneously combust due to the cover being made of UL listed junction box plastic rather than UL listed LB cover plastic.



Glock23gp said:


> In addition to this you cannot legally customize a part like that.
> 
> It voids the UL listing of the product.


Sure, just like when the peckerhead from an obsolete motor gets broken or goes missing and we use a common junction box to replace it rather than throwing a perfectly good motor away.



HackWork said:


> His time is worth way too much to waste it replacing an LB instead of just getting the cover.


I agree, his time is too valuable to waste spending more than 15 minutes looking for a part I could make in 15 minutes.

If you guys like to play the UL listing police, I sure hope you don't use pvc male adapters with myers hubs, or screw flex fittings into rigid couplings to make transitions, as well as many other common practices that aren't UL listed.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Glock23gp said:


> In addition to this you cannot legally customize a part like that.
> 
> It voids the UL listing of the product.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


I bet my friend Andy who has a 3D printer setup could match the ul label part when he is making a copy of the real mcCoy for that lb cover.......


----------

